# ICD-10 code for random urine drug screening



## lstuder

We are having trouble finding a specific ICD-10 for drug screening by urine.  There are no signs or symptoms, the patient has to be drug tested periodically for a legal diversion program.  Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Lainie


----------



## tag60

I came across this discussion when looking for something else. It might help with your question.

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/126361-icd10-urine-drug-screening.html


----------



## CodingKing

If the patient has a diagnosed substance abuse disorder and is being treated for that, you could code for the abuse, dependence etc. Otherwise this is an exam for medicolegal reasons (ie court mandated/ordered treatment) which would fall under Z04.8 Encounter for examination and observation for other specified reasons


----------

